# My Brother's Montana Smallmouth



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

My brother just recently moved to Montana for the summer and caught this pig today! No official weight or measurements, but we were thinking it could've possibly beaten the state record, which is 6.64lbs. We were thinking this one was around 7. What do you guys think?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome fish of a lifetime man but if u think its a record why not weigh n measure pics mean nothing 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

I wasn't there and I'm not sure if my brother new what the Montana record was. I realize nothing can be done about it now I was just curious about what everyone thought.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

That fish is a pig !!! I'd say it's an easy 6, and very well could be 7. Hard to say really. But it's a behemoth for sure. As far as the "pics mean nothing" comment from the other poster. Big deal if the fish was a state record ......it's still swimming...... that means more than a name in some record book.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Ya I don't really care much about a state record but I'm pretty sure that fish demolishes it! I'd say over 7. He's not really holding it way out either. Congrats!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

